# Old Watch Battery Info



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Hopefully there are some battery experts out there that can advise me.

Among my watches, I have a few older LCD's. The most recent arrival is this Bulova :










It had an old cell in it type B-SR43H, same size as an AG12 so put popped one in and worked fine - great so far.

However after a few seconds it did the flashing trick that indicates a low battery status.

Looking at the battery tables on this very forum, is see that B-SR43H is marked as 'HS' drain and Rayovac type 386 which a leter table shows as having a capacity of 130 mAh.

So is the issue that AG12's simply have too low a current and a later table linking AG12 to 386 is incorrect or is it simply because i'm using cheapo cells ie. 40 on a card for 99p jobbies?

On a similar subject, what are peoples opinions regarding Alkaline Cells vs Silver Oxide?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I would bet it is because you are using "cheapo"" cells. Any cell can be weak (or dead) when purchased due not only to shelf life but also manufacturing. I will never put a cell in without testing it first. I have opened a 3 cell blister pack (one card) and found one of the three dead. Had to be manufacturing defect.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Aren't AG batteries alkaline ones? :huh:

I _never_ use them in _any_ of my watches...always use silver oxide.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Aren't AG batteries alkaline ones? :huh:
> 
> I _never_ use them in _any_ of my watches...always use silver oxide.


Hi Paul have you ever had any duff silver oxide batteries


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't AG batteries alkaline ones? :huh:
> ...


Very true about dead 99p batteries. I almost destroyed a 1980's citizen digital when It wouldn't come on with a new battery so I thought I might aswell pull it apart and see how it works. Lukily I tried another new battery from the same pack and it worked, now I need to find some small buttons and put it back togeather.

dazaa


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Aren't AG batteries alkaline ones? :huh:
> 
> I _never_ use them in _any_ of my watches...always use silver oxide.


Yes, AG are the alkaline. I think I'll have to invest in a few silver oxide for some of my more aged and beloved watches: I use the cheap Alkaline for most of my watches because I have such a stipidly large number of them...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robin S said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't AG batteries alkaline ones? :huh:
> ...


Renata Silver Oxide are not expensive if you buy enough of them. h34r:

At any one time, I think 80% of my 180+ electrics have batteries in them. And I always have a box (10 batteries) of 14 of the most common sizes. h34r: h34r:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


OK, i'm sold. eBay here I come for some bulk buys


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Aren't the alkaline more liable to leak? Like Paul I have over 150 battery watches and buy batteries in bulk and keep a stock of the common ones. I rotate wearing them often so I keep a battery in them so I can just set the time and strap them on. Just received 10 Renata 301 s for my Hamiultons yesterday. price around on Ebay and once you find a dealer that you can trust his stock just keep going back to him.


----------

